
A California City Is Fending Off Zika by Releasing 40,000 Mosquitoes Every Week - kungfudoi
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/california-city-fending-off-zika-releasing-40000-mosquitoes-every-week
======
anonu
I feel like this experiment could go horribly wrong. There are countless
examples in history of what happens when we introduce new fauna into an
environment (asian carp in the US, killer bees in Brazil, rabbits in
Australia... )

